# Top Secret reviled for CRS



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

The ideal ph for the CRS tank is between 6.2 to 6.8, it may also depend on where you got your CRS from, the best way to lower you ph is by using peat moss, not only its is natural also it will release humic acid witch will help CRS to spawn the egg .

I use Laguna Peat Granules ( they are super cheap ), it was originally for use in the pond so you need to fine it at the pond section in the store. i put it in the media bag then clip on the side of the tank . its easy to change and maintain rather then put it in the canister , unless you have a HOB filter then its ok .

Laguna Peat Granules Benefit

1 super cheap 
2 one bag last forever 
3 super natural
4 easy to get eg pet smart, big al 
5 Natural Humic acid

This is one of my top secret, and it will help your CRS breed!!!

for more tips please visit
http://coolstuff604.blogspot.com/


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.
I cheked with BigAl's in BBY, Large Garden Store on Lougheed HWY, Home Depot and none of these had it in stock.
Where did you get it from?


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I had to special order it at my local Big Al's.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

where can you buy that????


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

We grabbed ours at Rogers. They have a smaller box in the filter section, or a larger bag in the pond section.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm i've never tried it for my CRS before. But if anyones looking. I got a few brand new bags for sale. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ds-27/fs-laguna-peat-granules-3758/#post34002


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

how rapidly does it change your pH? slow enough to acclimitize shrimp already in a tank?


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> how rapidly does it change your pH? slow enough to acclimitize shrimp already in a tank?


its is depend on the amount that you put it in 
it will slow enough to acclimitize shrimp


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for your blog!!!!
amazing tanks you have !

What do you use as intake cover on the eheim's so the shrimp / shrimplets dont get sucked in ?
I will definately run out and get another ...thanks .


----------

